# 1 acre of nice land in jasper,Arkansas.29.500



## ardvark (Nov 20, 2003)

land has 1 old trailor with room built on.city water line,sewer,electric,1 old out building.flower beds small garden spot. 2 miles from town.about 8 miles from the buffalo national river,great canoeing river,2 miles from the little buffalo river.price nagotionable..call. 870-446-5914.this land is for sale by owner, i can email photos if you like.


----------

